# Swollen vulva & yellow discharge



## amityhill

I have a doe who should be bred but I don't have a due date. She seems to have a swollen vulva and some thick looking yellow discharge. She doesn't have much of an udder -though it may be slightly bigger than usual- and I can definitely feel her ligaments. This is my first time having pregnant does - is this normal for pregnancy or something to be concerned about? Oh and she is a FF.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Sounds like normal pregnancy discharge to me.


----------



## toth boer goats

Does it stink? If not, it is normal.


----------



## JK_Farms

Looks normal


----------



## SalteyLove

How is your doe? Did she kid yet?


----------



## amityhill

SalteyLove said:


> How is your doe? Did she kid yet?


She is doing well, no kids yet. Her udder is looking bigger now. I think I have a few more weeks.


----------

